# UP2VPS, How NOT to Regain a Customer



## drmike (Sep 12, 2013)

So, I've tried lots of VPS providers over the years, my work causes some of that and my interests some more of it.  Most providers, well, they sucked.  Occasionally, I get these friendly emails to come back and see how much they've learned and believe us, all is great pep speeches.

This one takes the virtual cake.  SSDs won't fix a company like this.  


```
We pleased to announced about our node Super fast SSD OpenVZ, Do you get disappointment in the past? We apologize for any inconvenience you have experienced with us, But you will not disappointed with our new super Fast SSD OpenVZ it come with 700MB/s to 850MB/s Drives test speed.

[[email protected] ~]# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 1.25801 seconds, 854 MB/s

Still worry? Please don't You have 24 hours to give you full refund if not comfortable, What will loss? just try our new Super fast SSD drives.

Worry about network speed? please don't here is:

[[email protected]~]# wget http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
--2013-09-11 23:16:29--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: “100mb.test”

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 57.8M/s   in 1.7s    

2013-09-11 23:16:31 (57.8 MB/s) - “100mb.test” saved [104857600/104857600]

Looking for IPs ping test? Please try.

5.9.249.0

Looking to order? please use.
https://my.up2vps.com/cart.php?gid=1

Our best regards,
UP2VPS.
```


----------



## Francisco (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought these guys closes?

Didn't they have to close their US locations a while back and sold them off to some random host?

Francisco


----------



## johnlth93 (Sep 12, 2013)

I also got this exact same email, i wonder why. Can't remember i tried their service before especially with my private email


----------



## drmike (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd write a proper email that would work for them, but I suspect they'd get into an argument with me 

Only provider ever that would get lost in translation and lead to them thinking fighting words when I was wondering why my services wasn't working right or why it was offline.

Unsure where these lads are from but the hurdle of English really has thrown a corkscrew into their plans.

Note to self:  Never try to offer product in non native tongue, unless hiring fluent help on all customer facing fronts.

Fran with the funny:

"I thought these guys closes?"

Ya, ya ya.  Me too.  Go bye bye.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 12, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Note to self:  Never try to offer product in non native tongue, unless hiring fluent help on all customer facing fronts.
> 
> 
> Fran with the funny:
> ...


Yar, that's why I get stuck with writing our mass emails and such XD


----------



## MartinD (Sep 12, 2013)

Should ask him to spell guarantee.

*cough*


----------



## JDiggity (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey, I take offense



MartinD said:


> Should ask him to spell guarantee.
> 
> *cough*



That spelling I do is on purpose now!

gaurantee it!!!!!!


----------



## drmike (Sep 12, 2013)

That's 24khost's trademark


----------



## MartinD (Sep 12, 2013)

24khost said:


> Hey, I take offense
> 
> That spelling I do is on purpose now!
> 
> gaurantee it!!!!!!





buffalooed said:


> That's 24khost's trademark


I was referring to Fran....


----------



## Nick_A (Sep 12, 2013)

cmon guiz speel rite


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 12, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I was referring to Fran....


Last time Fran spelled 'guarantee', we ended up halfway between 'phallus' and 'ohgoditburns'. >_>


----------



## MartinD (Sep 12, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Last time Fran spelled 'guarantee', we ended up halfway between 'phallus' and 'ohgoditburns'. >_>


That doesn't surprised me in any way at all. ony:


----------



## peterw (Sep 12, 2013)

MartinD said:


> ony:


This pony is so cute :wub:


----------

